# The Savoy Declaration



## Puritanhead1981 (Jul 4, 2005)

Does Anyone know where I can find the The Savoy Declaration in PDF format or where I can buy a hard copy? 

[Edited on 7-5-2005 by Puritanhead1981]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 6, 2005)

There is a modern edition of the Savoy Declaration in pdf format here.

Here is the standard edition online.

You can get a copy of Philip Schaff's _Creeds of Christendom_, a very good resource, in hardback here.


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------

